# Reclaimed wall map with epoxy resin river and road



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Washington, D.C., no less. Interesting, even tho he made it more complicated than it needed to be. And a map circa 1880, or 1860- 65 would have been a whole lot better I think. Modern D.C. will change, but old D.C. never will.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Re...-Road/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have been trying to get a good map of local area to run on the laser. Did one but then the boss wanted me to put all the street names in so back to the drawing board


----------

